# Birthday Trip for my Son



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

We had a beautiful Friday trip out to the lumps. I would say it’s secretive lol, but the 85 boats out there would say otherwise! There were the charter guys who had 3 fish on at a time and others with singles. That feeding window was a frenzy! We hooked a fish over 200 easily that we fought for a good 45 min and it spit the hook at the boat. My guess a shark chased it, because it went into a head shaking run to the top frenzy. 
We ended up catching a solid 130lber. 
My son and his friend put a hurting on the bottom fish or could be other way around. We caught 30 croakers day before and they bottom fished all day why we chunked. They had around 6-7 break offs with fish they could not budge, but ended up catching a bunch also. The African pompano was caught by both of them! It actually had both hooks in mouth. Enjoy the pics! They went out today and hated I had to be st work.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Haul!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Not a bad way to spend a birthday...


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now that is cool!!!! Nice job!


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Couple of happy dudes


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to go there someday!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those kids will remember that for a lifetime. just like all of us on this forum.
we've had our share with our parents. great job, dad.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome trip


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice birthday trip! 

Happy Birthday young man.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a memory right there for certain and for sure ! Congrats !!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done dad!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job guys, thats a hell of a birthday present!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, what an awesome birthday trip. You can be sure he'll never forget that one!


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Great way to spend a Birthday!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great way to celebrate!!! Time with them youngins, and making those awesome memories along with putting some meat in the cooler!!!


----------

